# Is She Okay to Sleep all Night?



## carissacamp (Jun 16, 2012)

My 9wk old Cockapoo, Piper, is a dream. On day three she started sleeping ALL night without a bathroom break - no noise at all. But I worry if this is okay. I have read so much about her need for breaks.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Lucky you if she is not distressed leave her 'let sleeping dogs lie!'


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi, lovely to hear of such a settled puppy  

I also have a 9 week old puppy and she settled on her first night, no barking or whimpering, she settles well in an open door crate each night but still needs one wee during the night which she does on her puppy training pad... 

Your puppy is doing really well ... enjoy every moment with her


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I have Jojo,s litter mate - he had a few middle of the night loo breaks for a few days but will now go through until about 6.30am without a break or wee in his crate. My first pup Betty slept through from day one....I guess I have been lucky like you


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Wow lucky people! lets hope number 2 for me will be like that....when number 2 comes along that is.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> Wow lucky people! lets hope number 2 for me will be like that....when number 2 comes along that is.


And when will that be....you have been waiting so patiently.....


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

no choccy pups are around right now....there are few reputable breeders...and all are on the hobby scale...which I love...it just means a longer wait.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> Wow lucky people! lets hope number 2 for me will be like that....when number 2 comes along that is.


You need to join the 'Poo 2 club' so get looking !


----------



## carissacamp (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone. She is doing great.


----------



## Carolyne (Mar 13, 2012)

Mollie (10 weeks) also settles all night - crate door closed but she doesn't cry.
Goes to bed between 9pm and 10pm - up at 6am
Usually a wee, sometimes a poo on puppy pad. But no noise all night long. We do use a sheet to cover the crate at night and think this helps quite a bit. 
Hoping one day soon she'll not need a poop at night!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes, its fine, Dudley did a wee on a pad for the first 3 nights then nothing, he usually finally settles in lounge with us by about 10pm, we take him outside about 10.45 then put him in his crate when we are going up (some time after the news unless there is something really good after!) and he is happy (and dry) in crate until we get up, 6.45 in week, up to 8am at weekends.


----------



## Carolyne (Mar 13, 2012)

Mollie still pooping in crate! When does that stop? She does do quite a few poops still in the day; even though we are not on BH. Nightmare in the morning cos its all in her paws!!!


----------

